

Who Made That Escape Key? - NaOH
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/07/magazine/who-made-that-escape-key.html

======
ChuckMcM
Stopped right here: "Why do outmoded keys, like ESC, persist?"

Why not ask "why do we even _sell_ manual transmission cars?"

~~~
esrauch
Escape is maybe not the best example but it seems like ever power users don't
use F6 or F7 key

